# 5 hp briggs stalls



## jv5480 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a 5hp Briggs from the 80's that is mounted to a Trac-Vac unit. It will be running along fine and all of a sudden it stalls. It is hard to hear what's going on with the tractor motor running also. Sometimes if you catch it soon enough and throw the choke on it comes to life. Also, sometimes when it stalls it happens when I hit a bump. When I purchased the unit last year before I even tried to start it I took the carb off and cleaned it, changed the oil and replaced the spark plug. I also added the fuel stabilizer to the gas.
Also, I also think that the engine is not running at the proper RPM. When I took the carb off I had to disconnect an arm that was connected to a shaft coming out of the bottom of the motor. I did mark the position of the arm to the shaft before I disconnected it but it may not be in the exact position as before I took it off. This shaft connects to the throttle linkage. What does this do? If I rotate the arm on the shaft will I increase RPM's? If this does increase the RPM's, can I set it to high and damage the motor?

Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

that arm sounds like the governor... and yes if you set it to too high of a rpm, it may damage the engine. is this a vertical or horizontal shaft engine?


----------



## jv5480 (Jun 3, 2005)

This is a horizontal shaft motor. One thing I forgot to mention, the motor will run for 1/2 to 1 hour before I begin to have problems.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, make sure the pickup tubes are not clogged or broken off.


----------



## richard45701 (Jun 6, 2005)

*My 5HP Briggs (vert shaft) dies too.*

I have a 5HP briggs that did the same thing for a year now. But this year I changed the fuel line along with regular startup maintenance(plug, oil, air filter) and now I ran for 20 minutes before she died. I can get prime the carb and it will run fine on that gas, but then it shuts down. It's not like the die out that comes from vacuum problem. I think this is a governor probelm, but that's the end of my knowledge. What do I look for specifically IRT the governor? I am a moron on small engines 'cuz they just don't teach that in preaching school!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well, does it run great then kinda just cut off. or gargle for gas before it dies? it wouldn't be the governor unless it revs up and down, or doesn't operate at the supposed rpm.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

sounds like the fuel tank might not be venting might be worth a try , might unscrew it next time it starts acting up on ya - ,


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

jv5480 said:


> This is a horizontal shaft motor. One thing I forgot to mention, the motor will run for 1/2 to 1 hour before I begin to have problems.


 
might also be running out of gas .".1/2 to 1 hour" ?


----------



## richard45701 (Jun 6, 2005)

well what it's done the last dozen times I've tried to start it is this: I prime the carb in accordance with instructions. I grab the dead man and pull the pull cord. The motor fires up, burns the fuel I primed with and just fades away. Thing is that I replaced the fuel line because it was cracked enough to prevent the vac. from pulling the fuel in. The engine ran fine right after that and I mowed for half hour or so and shut it down to move the picnic table. I couldn't start it after that except for one time when I gave it a shot of starter fluid into the cylinder. She ran for about ten minutes then and then just died; no gurgles, no gasps or coughs, just stopped. There's fuel in the tank and I made sure it was good, clean fuel and verified there was no water in it by using a glass jug before pouring it into the tank. The butterfly vavle in the carb moves freely, the carb appears pristine clean, the air filter is good... what else, Oh the throttle adjust works fine b/c it will run for a sec or so longer at a low rpm before dying if I adjust it down. I have no problem when I prime. The plug is new, the electric lead is in good shape, and the gas tank is clean. The tank cap is in good shape but it still happens with the cap off. Those are the symptoms. Any diagnosis?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

could be a failing coil under heat, though that will happen if the engine gets hot and it just starts to cut off and doesn't start unless it cools down, or the carb has a clog somewhere. if its of age try a carb rebuild, wouldn't be much to money to do yourself.


----------



## jv5480 (Jun 3, 2005)

As far as the initial engine in this post. NO, it's not running out of gas!!!!!!!!
I have not fooled with the engine since last fall. I'll take the carb off and check it again. I will need to get a tach and check the RPM'S. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you used stabilizer right? then you should be alright there....


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

It could be that the linkage is loos after a few years of hard working an engin's linkage will wear and start to bounce causing the throttle valvs n chocke vals to bounde open and close violently. ive had this prob with sevral old brigs.


----------

